# Open Sites 10/22 - Squirrels



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Having tagged out on deer on public, I'm back to chasing squirrels. Deciding to keep it light, stupid and simple, I dusted off the old 10/22 and took a pair of squirrels with open sites. These old eyes still work! It reminded me of how fun it is to keep it simple.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Love hunting squirrels with the .22 & open sights, but my old eyes require me to now wear glasses while doing so & still not as sharp as before. Fortunately we have fox squirrels so I have bigger targets !!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have old new eyes, but will keep the scope, once I'm done with the deer ill start thinning the the grays , way to many of them , I'm sure when they see a few buddies overcome with lead poisoning, it won't be as easy


----------

